# Hunts who have finished the season...



## Aleka81 (15 February 2014)

I know of one hunt who have cut there season short and finished with immediate effect as of yesterday.

Anyone know of any that have done this elsewhere?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2014)

Our local pack has cancelled recent meets including today.  The landowners won't want hunts across in this weather.


----------



## Aleka81 (15 February 2014)

I totally get meets being cancelled as the ground doesn't take much to get trashed with the weather like it is.

But just wondered if any other hunts had taken the decision to end the season now.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (15 February 2014)

It maybe the same hunt but one of our local ones has finished as wel, not an easy descsion to make for anyone but they have a lot off very wet ground, which doesn't look like drying up. Hopefully by doing this they will get respect of the farmers and still be able to use land next season.


----------



## L&M (15 February 2014)

Ours hasn't, but tbh I think it would be 'politic' to do so. We haven't been out mounted for 3 weeks now and can't imagine any farmer welcoming us at the moment, or in the near future either.

Also we close the season at the end of Feb due to lambing and sheep country, so really can't see any point in continuing. Financially it shouldn't make a difference as no one is paying visitors cap in these conditions anyhow.


----------



## hobo (15 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Our local pack has cancelled recent meets including today.  The landowners won't want hunts across in this weather.
		
Click to expand...

I do not know of any but well done that hunt. It does show a great respect for their farmers. Most hunts had a lovely time till Christmas so they should be thankful for that.


----------



## L&M (15 February 2014)

Totally agree hobo.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (15 February 2014)

We were out Wednesday, albeit for a short day, but today was cancelled.  Not sure when we will be out next though. We have been out lots so if they did stop it would not be too bad for us.


----------



## pippa p (15 February 2014)

Ours hasn't been cancelled, however strictly road and tracks with the antis out! If it wasn't for subscribers, I am sure that the season would be cut short


----------



## jam14 (15 February 2014)

I was just talking about this today and thinking not much hunting surely at the mo as farmers wouldnt want hunts on their ground when so wet??


----------



## Sherston (15 February 2014)

All hunts should try if at all possible to keep going, but through adapting if required, road and tracks, only crossing country once (other than staff), subscribers only or limiting visitors, etc, etc. Landowners should be worked with to try and find ways or compromises where ever possible.


----------



## Countryman (16 February 2014)

We are still meeting where we can, but sticking to tracks and roads. We were out today and last Saturday, on higher ground,  but had both midweek meets cancelled, and suspect we will see similar this week. 

I also know the hunt that stopped hunting today, with immediate effect. While I agree it was a very good thing to do for their farmers, they did the same last year, and I wonder if for the hounds point of view they could still go out on foot for a few meets rather than stopping completely? Admittedly though their country may be totally underwater.


----------



## Stark Dismay (16 February 2014)

Our hunt have decided to extend our season later than usual to make up for the number of meets cancelled so far in hopefully better weather. We are only hunting on high ground, and then at a very steady pace. We have good relationships with most of our neighbouring hunts and are sometimes going out in their countries, and welcoming their members when they have nowhere to hunt. 

Sadly not everyone is being so considerate. I was gobsmacked yesterday - our little valley has been absolutely battered by the storms this week, with many trees down, roads blocked and impassable, we have 2 fords that are overflowing and dangerous, the fields are under 2 feet of water, the village is closed after the flood relief scheme (it has flood history) overfilled and is only accessible by a long detour, and landowners were pumping water out of their houses. What amazed me? The sight of a hunt trotting round the lanes. We have another pack of hounds kennelled in the valley, and they we due to be hunting here today. Out of deference to the landowners, and because much of the valley is dangerous due to sinkholes opening up and roads having been washed away, they have cancelled. The mustard bunch were out in force though.


----------



## turkana (17 February 2014)

The Bicester have finished for the season, the op is based in Oxfordshire so maybe she means them


----------



## Orangehorse (17 February 2014)

I imagine that if the country is under water there isn't any way a hunt can meet. Our hunt was cancelled last Saturday, but in general the policy is not to cancel unless absolutely necessary.  If they cancel for one meet then that sets a precedent and you might have one less than enthusiastic farmer among a group of others who will say - you stopped the other week because it was wet, why not this week too.  Also people who have paid a subscription to hunt don't like their meets being cancelled either!  At this time of year also, although shooting has come to an end which can free up some areas, in other places lambing is starting and that is another restriction on where the hunt can go.

I think it is desperate going for the horses, not so much for the hounds, so they should be able to find woodland or an area where they could hunt on foot, like in the snow.

Generally speaking I was always told that damage to the ground before christmas heals, but when you get to February 80 odd horses galloping around on wet ground can do a lot of damage that does not recover and you are left with churned up pastures.  Even in really bad conditions - like now - farmers will generally let the hounds and hunt staff over their ground, it is the field they want to restrict.


----------



## L&M (17 February 2014)

I have just been notified that tomorrows meet is cancelled, and our closing meet has been brought forward to this Sat. The forecast for Sat is yet more rain so may well be on foot.....

I support this decision wholeheartedly.


----------



## Countryman (17 February 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			I imagine that if the country is under water there isn't any way a hunt can meet. Our hunt was cancelled last Saturday, but in general the policy is not to cancel unless absolutely necessary.  If they cancel for one meet then that sets a precedent and you might have one less than enthusiastic farmer among a group of others who will say - you stopped the other week because it was wet, why not this week too.  Also people who have paid a subscription to hunt don't like their meets being cancelled either!  

  Even in really bad conditions - like now - farmers will generally let the hounds and hunt staff over their ground, it is the field they want to restrict.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - it's best policy not to cancel unless you have to, even if that means going out on foot, or the mounted field not leaving the road/hard tracks all day, and finishing at 2PM. The vast majority of farmers won't have a problem with the huntsman and whip-just the large field.


----------



## jess_asterix (18 February 2014)

We were on foot on Saturday but are mounted today although it will be a very small field no doubt. I personally don't want to hunt on ground this wet as don't find it enjoyable and it isn't fair on farmers.

there hasn't been any mention of the closing meet being bought forward from the 22nd March though.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (19 February 2014)

We down in Dorset are still hunting and will, I imagine, carry on to 1st April as normal. We haven't lost a day yet but are being very careful about where we go. Luckily most of our country is on chalky/flint ground which drains well so don't make too much of a mess. The vale country is pretty boggy though.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (26 February 2014)

well we finish this week any way...always seemed a lot earlier than other hunts any way


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (26 February 2014)

We had a lovely day today. The slight wind and no rain for a week  made for good going. We will still be going as normal until the end of the season.


----------



## maccachic (26 February 2014)

First training hunt next weekend, it will be Brenda's first try at hunting can't wait.


----------

